# Leucofeligen



## OldFogie (3 February 2018)

Here at OldFogie Villas a lovely black & white cat chooses to live with us - it's the first one we've had from a kitten and now rising five. She's always had her jabs and flea stuff without much problem - this year she suffered quite an extreme reaction to Leucofeligen despite the same stuff being administered every year.

She was in obvious distress, snarling and hissing if your went near, she had difficulty in moving and in obvious pain across her shoulders and front legs. These symptom graduall decreased but I think she is still thing twice before jumping up or down. Kept in contact with the Vet of course but sometimes I think they are a little dismissive or guarding potential litigation!

What are you experiences with the same stuff?


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2018)

Pain on being touched seems to be acknowledged in some, do you have a package leaflet to look to see if some of the symptoms your cat is experiencing corresponds or ask the vet to hand you his vet equivalent of the human BNF (British National Formulary)

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB..._the_public/veterinary/000143/WC500063750.pdf


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2018)

It also seems to recommend that cats are wormed 10 days prior to administration, not sure what symptoms would be experienced if that isn't done

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-460483


----------



## OldFogie (5 February 2018)

Cecile said:



			It also seems to recommend that cats are wormed 10 days prior to administration, not sure what symptoms would be experienced if that isn't done

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-460483

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Cecile - I've sent them a couple of questions to help understand things better.


----------

